# american/ founders screensaver thread



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi im a big history fan but not so great with a computer, would it be possible if anyone can help me make a few american themed screensavers,the founders in particular would be great, ive found a few pics that i think would look quite good but i dont think my sizing is exact,thanks a lot guys:
i selected these people because they are several of my favorite figures,but feel free to add others,these are just suggestions 

http://dnewell1.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/george_washington_1795.jpg = washington

http://dentonlibrary.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/franklin-drawing-electricity-from-sky3.jpg - franklin

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/80/Benjamin_Franklin_by_Joseph_Siffred_Duplessis.jpg/485px-Benjamin_Franklin_by_Joseph_Siffred_Duplessis.jpg - franklin

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8b/Frederick_Douglass_as_a_younger_man.jpg - douglass

http://aestheticoctopus.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/molly-pitcher.jpg - molly pitcher

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/Ug18.gif - grant


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

Now that's a fantastic idea!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are the six images you linked to...


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

wow those came out fantastic,i cant believe it. i wonder who else i could add, im thinking thomas edison,wright brothers, but i cant find a good picture


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

i found this thomas edison one that needs resizing,i think this shouldnt be that hard,also a few others that need resizing, this collection is starting to look great,thanks so much.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

cool cool,i figured out how to resize, i made an einstein one! hope everyone likes it



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

If anyone can come up with some other ideas that would be great.


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

UPDATE: Made his signature a little brighter.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome pics


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

the lincoln pic is very good, gotta thinka more,im kinda shaky about doing modern people


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

ulysses said:


> the lincoln pic is very good, gotta thinka more,im kinda shaky about doing modern people


LOL! They don't make 'em like they used to I guess!

Here's a more modern one.









I haven't tested any of these yet, so I'm not sure how they will appear on the kindle.


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are all great Wilson! Did you add the autographs yourself?


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

911jason said:


> Those are all great Wilson! Did you add the autographs yourself?


Thanks 911jason. Yeah, I just search google for the autographs and add them to the images. There are sooo many "American Heroes" that we can come up with! I'd like to see some other great American symbols....maybe our flag, buildings....etc. Of course...since these are for personal use I don't see a big issue with using these images (which are not my own, obviously).

Here's another Mark Twain.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with you regarding personal use of the images... we're not selling them, just converting them for use on our devices. =)


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I made one of one of my fave presidents:
i attempted at the signature effect 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

this one looks really good on the kindle too



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice work guys!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ulysses said:


> this one looks really good on the kindle too
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Gray-scaled & cropped:


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

heres one of my favorite photos:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You need that "slide and release the power switch to wake" message on the Ronald Reagan pic.


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

NogDog said:


> You need that "slide and release the power switch to wake" message on the Ronald Reagan pic.


LOL! Ok!


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Reagan's the man. 
B)


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

nice lincoln pic


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ulysses said:


> nice lincoln pic


He would need a really good stylist -- and maybe a good plastic surgeon -- to get elected now, which gives you some idea of our priorities these days.


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

NogDog said:


> He would need a really good stylist -- and maybe a good plastic surgeon -- to get elected now, which gives you some idea of our priorities these days.


Yeah, that is sad. I'm currently reading "A Patriot's History of the United States" and just today read some about Lincoln. There's a pretty funny quote from his wife that basically says that she married him not for his looks but because she thought that one day he would be the President...she finishes her quote with, "look at him." Ha! But, apparently she was not anything to look at either!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

WilsonC said:


> Yeah, that is sad. I'm currently reading "A Patriot's History of the United States" and just today read some about Lincoln. There's a pretty funny quote from his wife that basically says that she married him not for his looks but because she thought that one day he would be the President...she finishes her quote with, "look at him." Ha! But, apparently she was not anything to look at either!


What? You don't think she's a looker?!


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't tell me you have that on your Kindle! LOL. Ummm...I like her flowers. My book stated that Lincoln left her at the altar once. Opps!

Too bad you can't "feel" someone's personality from a picture like this. I can't tell if she would be a pleasant person to be around. I know the Lincolns had a really rough life!


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Im sure some people may not want to place this one on here,put I liked bush so its good for me 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok heres a lot more, hope everyone likes them.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice Ulysses... lots of variety! =)


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

ulysses said:


> Im sure some people may not want to place this one on here,put I liked bush so its good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


People may say a lot of things about George W. Bush, but he and his wife have always seemed to me like very genuine, gracious people. I've always admired Laura Bush for that air of class and gentility she exudes.


----------

